# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Një ditë te kulla e Binak Alisë

## fegi

Një ditë te kulla e Binak Alisë
Nga Harry BAJRAKTARI
Mbresa udhëtimi në Malësinë e Gjakovës
Dyzet vjet një ëndërr ka bërë jetë në qenien time. Kjo ëndërr lidhet me ardhjen e familjes sonë në Amerikë, atëherë kur unë kisha vetëm trembëdhjetë vjet. Ka qenë shkurti i vitit 1970 kur me babanë tim, nënën dhe tri motrat, fillimisht u vendosëm në familjen e vëllezërve Mulosmanaj, në Bronx , në ndërtesën 2380, në Creston Avenue, në rrugën 182 ( New York). Po atë natë dhe netëve të tjera erdhën shumë familje të na vizitonin, një traditë shqiptare në komunitetin e atëhershëm. Këta vizitorë kryesisht ishin me prejardhje nga Malësia e Gjakovës dhe Rrafshi i Dukagjinit. Me shumë kureshtje, si fëmijë, ndjekja bisedat që babai im i zhvillonte me këta njerëz të përmalluar. Aty fillova të mësoj historinë e Malësisë së Gjakovës, nga është edhe prejardhja e hershme e familjes sime (Geghysen). Më së shumti më bënte përshtypje tipizimi i personaliteteve të kësaj treve, si: Binak Alia, Mic Sokoli, Haxhi Zeka, Ali Ibra e tjerë. Për kaq vjet kisha dëgjuar për kullën e Binak Alisë dhe nga përshkrimi që i bënin kësaj fortifikate, interesimi im sa vinte e shtohej. Nga Amerika mësova historinë e kësaj pjese të Shqipërisë, ndërkaq dëshira ime ka qenë e pandashme që një ditë t i shijoja bukuritë e Malësisë së Gjakovës bashkë me trojet dhe kullën e Binak Alisë.

Një fotografi kujtimi para kullës së Binak Alisë, në mesin e shumë vizitorëve nga Kosova dhe Malësia e Gjakovës, janë edhe Nuredin Ahmetaj, Rasim Hasanaj, Harry Bajraktari, Musli Mulosmanaj, Aqif Shehu, Rrustem Geci, Zenel Vidrica, Muhamet, Bajram e Qerim Mulosmanaj, Fang-Bujan, 2008.
Pas shumë vitesh, një ditë në Malësinë e Gjakovës
Gjatë një udhëtimi nga Amerika në Kosovë me Musli Mulosmanajn, Rrustem Gecin dhe Rasim Hasanajn,vendosëm që një ditë ta kalonim në Malësinë e Gjakovës, aty ku historia e saj më kishte pushtuar qysh i ri. Nga vendlindja ime, Vranoci, në një mëngjes të hershëm të verës së shkuar, u nisëm drejt kësaj pjese të Shqipërisë. Me ne ishin edhe disa kushërinj të mi dhe xhaxhai im, Qerimi, si dhe ish-kryetari i komunës së Gjakovës, Aqif Shehu. Ndija veten tepër të lumtur që kishte ardhur kjo ditë e shenjtë, ku kufijtë administrativë mes Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë janë vetëm një çështje formale. Dhe për një çast mu kujtua vuajtja e shqiptarëve: ata të Kosovës nën robërinë e terrorin serb, ndërsa të Shqipërisë nën diktaturën e egër të regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës. Njerëzit kishin mbetur të ngujuar andej e këndej kufirit.
Në Gjakovë, në një pjesë të këtij qyteti, u ndalëm t i nderonim varrezat e Çelë Shabanit (babait të Musli Mulosmanajt), i cili ka vdekur në një spital të Nishit në vitin 1953 dhe Ramë Zeqirit që, gjithashtu, kishte vdekur po në të njëjtin vit dhe në të njëjtin spital në Nish. Ky i fundit kishte mbaruar akademinë ushtarake në Itali në vitin 1937, në kohën e mbretit Zog dhe mbante gradën e kapitenit. Të dytë ishin mbytur në rrethana misterioze, ndërsa trupat e tyre ishin sjellë e varrosur në Gjakovë.
Po në të njëjtin vend në Gjakovë janë edhe varret e Shaban Binakut e të Abdullah Hoxhës, varrosur në këtë qytet nga regjimi i xhonturqve në vitin 1910 për shkak të veprimtarisë së tyre atdhetare. Në vitin e ardhshëm bëhen plot 100 vjet nga varja publike e këtyre patriotëve, në një shesh të Gjakovës. Nga ajo kohë ka filluar persekutimi i familjes Mulosmanaj të fshatit Fang-Bujan, duke vazhduar më pas me dëbime e vrasje nga regjimi totalitar i Hoxhës.

Te varret e Çelë Shaban Binakut (babai i Musli Mulosmanajt, i vdekur në mënyrë misterioze në spitalin e Nishit, Ramë Zeqirit, gjithashtu,i vdekur në këtë spital më 1953), Shaban Binakut e Abdullah Hoxhës (varur nga xhonturqit e rinj më 1910) . Nga e majta Harry Bajraktari, Musli Mulosmanaj dhe Rrustem Geci, në Gjakovë, duke bërë homazh te këto varreza, 2008.
Me katër makina nga Gjakova vazhduam për në Tropojë. Ishte një ditë e bukur dhe udhëtim i këndshëm, për mua i rëndësishëm dhe i paharruar. Tash prisja sendërtimin e ëndrrës sime shumë të pritur. Në kufi me Shqipërinë u ndalëm vetëm katër - pesë minuta, aq sa duhej kohë të prezantoheshim para autoriteteve të vend-kalimit. Mendoj se brenda tre-katër vjetësh ky kufi do të jetë njësoj si të kalosh nga Nju-Jorku në Nju-Xhersi. Po ndodh një mrekulli me trojet shqiptare - një integrim i gjithmbarshëm brenda tyre, me një perspektivë të madhe integrimi në Bashkësinë Evropiane.
Nga Qafa e Morinës u hap perdja e bukurive të Malësisë së Gjakovës bashkë me arkitekturën e vjetër të shtëpive të ndërtuara prej guri që, në fakt, paraqesin fragmente të së kaluarës së largët të kësaj krahine shqiptare. Vetëm edhe pak rrugë na u desh të bënim për të dalë në fshatin Fang-Bujan që, siç thashë, ishte një dëshirë e vjetër imja. Para kullës na prisnin pasardhësit e Binak Alisë: Muhamet Syla, Bajram Sylejmani, Qerim Rrustemi e shumë të tjerë. Ishte kjo një pritje e veçantë që është karakteristikë e familjeve të Malësisë së Gjakovës. Me një kureshtje të madhe u ngjita shkallëve të kullës së Binak Alisë. Në krye u ndala dhe për një moment mu kujtuan fjalët që kisha dëgjuar për këtë kullë në Creston Avenue, nëBronx, kur kisha vetëm 13 vjet.
Në odën e burrave, aty ku fliste historia me shekuj...
Pasi hymë në odën e burrave, në katin e tretë, mu duk se po fliste historia në shekuj. Aty ka qenë vendi ku ulej Binak Alia, na thanë njerëzit që na gostitnin me kafe. Në bisedë e sipër mësova se Binak Alia kishte lindur në kullën e Mic Sokolit, ndërsa të veten e kishte ngritur rreth viteve 1820. Kjo kullë trekatëshe në Malësi të Gjakovës ka një tregim specifik: ka pritur dhe përcjellë shumë burra të fjalës e të besës, prijës të shumtë shqiptarë të kryengritjeve kundër pushtuesve të huaj. Në mesin e shumë të tjerëve edhe Isë Boletinin, Hasan Prishtinën e Bajram Currin, ndërsa vetë Binak Alia ka qenë anëtar i Komitetit Drejtues të Lidhjes së Prizrenit dhe të shumë aktiviteteve të tjera të Rilindjes Kombëtare. Kjo kullë është djegur në vitin 1913, kur kjo pjesë e territorit shqiptar u përfshi nga dhuna dhe terrori serbo-malazez. Kulla pas djegies u rindërtua sërish. Po në këtë kullë janë zgjidhur konteste ndërmjet familjeve dhe janë pajtuar shumë gjaqe. Pra, kjo kullë ka luajtur rol të shumëfishtë: pajtimin e familjeve të hasmuara, mbajtjen e kuvendeve për çështjen shqiptare, organizimin e aktiviteteve kundër pushtuesit osman dhe më pas kundër depërtimit të pushtuesve sllavë në trojet shqiptare.

Një kënaqësi e jashtëzakonshme me miq në odën e burrave në kullën e Binak Alisë. Nga e djathta: Isuf Bajraktari, Musli Mulosmanaj, Harry Bajraktari, Rrustem Geci dhe Aqif Shehu, Fang-Bujan, 2008.
Rreth historikut të familjes Mulosmanaj që nga Binak Alia e deri në ditët e sotme, foli edhe Zenel Vidrica, një njohës i mirë i rrethanave nëpër të cilat ka kaluar kjo familje e përkushtuar për çështjen kombëtare.
Më thanë se pas Binak Alisë, kullën e ka trashëguar Halil Binaku, babai i Zeqir Halilit, bashkëluftëtar i Isa Boletinit për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë, ndërsa sot e ka Bajram Sulejman Zeqiri, nipi i Zeqir Halilit me të bijtë.
I pamë edhe trojet e Zenun Ali Binakut dhe Malë e Çelë Shabanit. Në vitin 1944 komunistët ua kishin djegur të gjitha shtëpitë, duke lënë në truall vetëm gërmadha. E tërë kjo nuk do të përfundojë me kaq. Familja Mulosmanaj, një pjesë e saj, u largua nga dhuna që bënte regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës, ndërkaq shtatë anëtarë të saj u pushkatuan, ose vdiqën në burgje dhe internim gjithandej Shqipërisë. Kështu, babai i Abedinit ka vdekur në burg, vëllai i Musliut në kamp të përqendrimit. Është e habitshme se si një regjim ka mundur të shkatërronte gjithë atë pasuri të popullit të tij.
Nga Kulla e Binak Alisë shihja bukuritë përrallore të lumit Valbona
Në hotelin Turizmi i Bajram Currit, i ndërtuar në një vend shumë karakteristik prej nga shihen hapësira të paanë të bukurive të Malësisë së Gjakovës, takuam babanë e Elez Biberajt, zotin Hysen Biberajn. U thashë këtyre njerëzve, derisa po bisedonim për të kaluarën dhe të ardhshmen e Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës, se gjyshi dhe babi im, për aq kohë të jetës, nuk kanë pasur mundësi t i shihnin këto vise nga i ka rrënjët familja ime.
Malësia e Gjakovës për shumë vite ka qenë rajoni më i pazhvilluar i Shqipërisë. Si qendër e hershme e kësaj krahine ka qenë Gjakova, që pas vitit 1913 mbeti jashtë kufirit të Shqipërisë shtetërore. Tregimet e njerëzve për vuajtjet dhe ngujimin e tyre në këtë hapësirë malore janë trishtuese. Për të arritur në Tiranë ose në Shkodër është dashur të udhëtohej me ditë. Një jetë izoluese pa rrugë dhe pa mbrojtje shëndetësore ka qenë një histori tejet e dhimbshme. Nga Kulla e Binak Alisë shihja bukuritë përrallore të lumit Valbona, të maleve, kodrinave të pasura me kullosa, një vend i mrekullive për mundësi të mëdha të zhvillimit të blegtorisë, pemëtarisë dhe turizmit. Më thanë se Malësia e Gjakovës njihet si vend i kultivimit të gështenjës. Me mijëra hektarë janë gështenjë: nga Nikaj e Murturi në kufi me Malësinë e Shkodrës, duke përshkuar pothuaj tërë Tropojën. E gjithë kjo hapësirë mal-gështenjë, ndodhet në një lartësi 500 metrash mbi sipërfaqen detare. Kjo është një gjë shumë e rrallë me një vlerë të madhe.

Te kulla e Mic Sokolit, luftëtar i shquar i Lidhjes së Prizrenit, i cili në Slivovë të Rrafshit të Kosovës, me gjoks u hodh mbi topin e ushtrisë turke të Dervish Pashës. Në foto :e mira/e keqja: usli Mulosmanaj, Rasim Hasanaj, Harry Bajraktari, Aqif Shehu, Nuredin Ahmetaj, Rrustem Geci e të tjerë.
Sot me lehtësi mund të lëvizësh nëpër tërë Tropojën. Rrugët janë asfaltuar dhe nga kjo pjesë mund të kalosh pa humbur kohë në brendi të Shqipërisë dhe në Kosovë. Pas të gjitha këtyre të arriturave në Malësi të Gjakovës, qëndron Qeveria e Sali Berishës, e cila gjatë këtij vit përfundon edhe projektin më të madh që ndonjëherë ka shënuar historia e shqiptarëve - ndërtimin e rrugës Durrës - Kosovë.
Tropoja me bukuritë e veta natyrore po bëhet një vis tërheqës për turistë. Bri asfaltit po hapen kafene e restorante. Tyrbja e Dervish Luzhës, Kulla e Ngujimit, Liqeni i Komanit, Dragobia, Valbona, Qafa e Malit, Maja e Shkëlzenit dhe Maja e Hekurave, janë disa prej vendeve që më bënë përshtypje të jashtëzakonshme.
Pastaj vizituam kullën e familjes së heroit legjendar Mic Sokolit, e cila ka ruajtur vlera historike. Te kjo kullë valëvitej flamuri shqiptar që të përkujtonte tregimet e së kaluarës dhe luftërat e njerëzve të kësaj anë për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. Derisa isha në Vranoc një flamur të Kosovës së pavarur ma fali Ramush Haradinaj, të cilin e mora me veti gjatë kësaj rruge. Me qenë se Mic Sokoli dhe Ramush Haradinaj kanë qenë luftëtarë të lirisë, këtë flamur të Kosovës e vendosa krahas atij të Shqipërisë te kulla e Mic Sokolit. Tani nga një flamur, valëviteshin dy, njëri i Shqipërisë, tjetri i Kosovës.
Kryetari i Bashkisë së qytetit Bajram Curri, Nuredin Ahmetaj, na njoftoi me të arriturat ekonomike e kulturore të kësaj qendre të Tropojës. Ky qytet, me pozitë të bukur gjeografike, me një ambient të pastër dhe bukuri natyrore që e rrethojnë, po hyn në një fazë të rëndësishme zhvillimore. Në mesin e kësaj qendre ndodhet e lartësuar përmendorja e tribunit popullor, Bajram Currit, i cili ka shënuar një kaptinë të rëndësishme të historisë sonë për liri. Sheshi i këtij qyteti do të pagëzohet me emrin e heroit kombëtar, Azem Hajdarit. Mu këtu, së bashku me Sali Berishën, përveç shumë mitingjeve të tjera në anët e ndryshme të Shqipërisë, kishin organizuar tubime masive për përmbysjen e komunizmit. Në këtë shesh, kryetari i Bashkisë, Nuredin Ahmetaj, na tha se do të ngrihet përmendorja e Azem Hajdarit. Ai ka lindur në këtë qytet të Tropojës. Ishte udhëheqësi i Lëvizjes studentore shqiptare për ndërrimin e sistemit. I thashë zotit Nuredin se për ndërtimin e kësaj përmendoreje, unë me Rrustem Gecin do të kontribuojmë me nga 5000 dollarë.

Përmendorja e Bajram Currit në qytetin Bajram Curr. Ky qytet e mori emrin sipas këtij tribuni popullor, Bajram Currit.
Për ne, të gjithë sa ishim, në një restorant të qytetit Bajram Curr, Musli Mulosmanaj shtroi një drekë, ku patëm rast të takonim edhe njerëz të tjerë të Tropojës. Në këtë vizitë, miku ynë Rasim Hasanaj, kryetar i Komitetit Shtetëror të Kulteve, na propozoi që të vizitonim Tyrben e Dervish Lushës, klerikut dhe patriotit të madh, i cili ka luftuar gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore deri në Merdar afër Kurshumlisë për çlirimin e Kosovës. Kjo tyrbe është vepër e Azem Hajdarit, që ia kushtoi udhëheqësit të tij shpirtëror.
Me trojet shqiptare ka ndodhur një mrekulli e jashtëzakonshme
Të gjithë tropojanët Dervish Luzhën e konsiderojnë si kult shpirtëror dhe nëpër shtëpitë e tyre mbajnë fotografinë e tij. Zoti Hasanaj na njohu me vlerat që ka ky objekt, të cilin tash shteti e ka kthyer në një monument kulture. Për këtë vit është planifikuar zgjerimi i këtij objekti, pasi ky vend është kthyer në një qendër të madhe pelegrinazhi që vizitohet nga shumë njerëz nga Shqipëria dhe Kosova.
Një kënaqësi e posaçme më përshkoi kur arritëm te kjo tyrbe e Dervish Luzhës, një vend i mrekullueshëm për turizëm. Do të jemi në lidhshmëri me njerëzit e Bashkisë dhe së bashku me Rrustem Gecin do shikojmë mundësitë që të kontribuojmë materialisht në rregullimin e kësaj qendre dhe të ambientit të saj.
Disa orë para se të përfundonte dita, vizituam edhe disa fshatra të Tropojës dhe, më në fund, arritëm në Grykën e Dragobisë, një bukuri magjepsëse e kësaj ane. Është në ndërtim rruga deri te shpella dhe kështu vizitorët do të kenë mundësi të kënaqen me këtë krijesë natyre.
Në shenjë respekti për vizitën tonë, familja Mulosmanaj shtroi një darkë të begatshme, me ushqime tradicionale shqiptare të kësaj zone.
Në mbrëmje lëshuam Tropojën dhe pasi bëmë një orë rrugë, arritëm në Vranoc. I bëra pyetje vetes, të parët e mi nuk kanë mundur të shkojnë atje tri herë për 100 vjet. Ndërsa tash është krejt ndryshe. Me trojet shqiptare ka ndodhur një mrekulli e jashtëzakonshme.

Te Tyrbja e Dervish Luzhës në Bajram Curr, e cila është shndërruar në një qendër kulturore e pelegrinazhi. Nga e majta: Lul dhe Emin Bajraktari, Hysen Biberaj, Rasim Hasanaj, Nuredin Ahmetaj, Qerim Bajraktari, Musli Mulosmanaj, Smail Buçpapaj, Aqif Shehu, Harry Bajraktari, Rrustem Geci dhe Isuf Bajraktari

----------

